# IMS shower screen?



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

It has come to me attention that I should really changed my shower screen, which is about eight years old. My question is it worth the extra money on an IMS screen and if so should I get a standar one of a mesh one?

Opions welcomed.

Thanks

Mark.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I think most people get the standard IMS screen. I have one on my Gaggia Classic and find it easier to clean with just a wipe with a cloth needed. It tends to let fewer particles through so my back flushing frequency has also decreased.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

might want to get a brass dispersion plate at the same time, easy to fit


----------



## mattyb240 (Apr 2, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> I think most people get the standard IMS screen. I have one on my Gaggia Classic and find it easier to clean with just a wipe with a cloth needed. It tends to let fewer particles through so my back flushing frequency has also decreased.





jimbojohn55 said:


> might want to get a brass dispersion plate at the same time, easy to fit


Both of these definitely. Easy to clean and maintain and great heat retention.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'll get opine if each asap. Shame here are no group buys at the moment


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

They're quite fragile - easy to tear.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Think I'll be putting screen and brass plate up for sale over the next day or so in for sale section if your interested


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I may will be...


----------

